# Piney Wood D/Q



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any news from the Piney Wood D/Q?


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

last I heard was 6 back to watermarks.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I just heard that Dale Willard's QAA-Harwood's Best Request just won the Qual. Hardy's second first place in as many trials. Clint Avant handled Hardy along with the 4th place dog.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

PWRC Qual results:
1st #1 Hardy O/Willard, H/Avant
2nd #14 Pink O/H Windham
3rd #7 Halle O/H P.Wilson
4th #18 Emmy O/Higgins, H/Avant
RJ #22 Win O/H J.Huddleston 
No Jams

Congratulations to all.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to all especially Jim Windham and his nice young dog Pink
Marc Healey


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations to Jim and Pink!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Derby results

1st #22 O Aertker H Avant
2nd #11 O Niedens H Avant
3rd #5 O Healey H Healey
4th #19 O Powdrill H Avant
RJ #7 O Powdrill H Avant
Jams 23 & 12
Congrats to all and thanks to judges, workers and landowner for putting on an enjoyable well run event


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats Marc!!!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Good job, Healey!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats Marc!


----------



## Nels (Feb 2, 2004)

Avant again proving why he is one of the best!!!

Greg


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

Way to sic that chicken - congratulations, Pete, Clint and Jeff

Peter


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Jim Windom and a dog named Pink!!!!!

Bill


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

David Maddox said:


> I just heard that Dale Willard's QAA-Harwood's Best Request just won the Qual. Hardy's second first place in as many trials. Clint Avant handled Hardy along with the 4th place dog.



Congrats Dale, Erin, and Clint. Wow what a weekend for Vision Retrievers. That is quite a collection of ribbons from both stakes.Good job!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm incredibly excited about watching Hardy step up to the AA game. He's a neat young dog out of a very nice Grady breeding. He's also a half brother to DrBob's FC Finn.


----------

